# What does 922 mean ?



## markk (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi; I have an old W R sugar bowl that has the rogers hallmark and 922 . I think it just means plated but I have forgotten. It is also marked on some Tiffany silver. Searched for hours and no info.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jan 1, 2017)

could be the model/style number


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats exactly what I was thinking.

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Grelko (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's a good link for hallmarks. http://www.silvercollection.it
Edit - removed tiffany.html, the link now takes you to the main page.

This is marked 922 (actually 922 6677) http://www.ascasonline.org/tiffany317bis.jpg

A picture would definately help. There's so many hallmarks out there.


----------



## markk (Jan 2, 2017)

I read about it somewhere and as I thought the piece was silver I found different and I tossed it aside. It either meant plated or stainless. Otherwise I would have put it up for sale. Holding it up to a piece of old plated silver I can see the difference in tone. I think it is stainless with a patina.
Odd that with all the pieces out there marked 922 that no one gives reference to it in any of the hallmark sites. I read all though the tiffany stuff and they dont mention it even though it is on their stuff. 

the plate on right is silver plated. You can see it is different look than the pot. Pot has a nickle silver look but that is not what it is. Stainless I think is it. Wish I had the lid. I have lids with no pots and pots with no lids.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 2, 2017)

If you want, I have some schwerters solution I can give you to make life a bit easier with silver items.
I'll be up in wichita today


----------



## Grelko (Jan 2, 2017)

Best I could come up with. It looks to be Wm Rogers. Possibly 922/1000 or something.

About 1/4 down the page, there are white pictures that show the same exact markings. (Cross W R Keystone)

I'd test it anyways just to be sure if it's silver or plated.

http://silverandsilverplate.blogspot.com/2010/04/clearing-up-rogers-confusion-marks-and.html

From the website---------

Anonymous said...
Quadruple
WR
New York
912
Symbol Mark:
Left side- Iron Cross
Right Side- Pot (?)
Who is the maker? What is it made from?

This is WM.A. Rogers, LTD
The "pot" is actually called a keystone.
This symbol was placed on low grade silver plate.
It is from New York or Ontario depending on when it was made.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 2, 2017)

Pretty sure all Rogers is silverplate, as well as a couple other companies that I cant recall at the moment.

Nothing a file and a drop of nitric or schwerters cant discern.


----------



## Grelko (Jan 2, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Pretty sure all Rogers is silverplate, as well as a couple other companies that I cant recall at the moment.



I bought a couple pieces of Oneida before I found out it was just plated. 

Edit - "most" of it's plated, there are some sterling Oneida pieces as far as I've read.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep! Oneida

I had to dig out my bucket of silverplate to catch my brain bearings.

Rogers smith, oneida, manning and bowman(may just be marked MB), reed and barton, IS (international silver?), and more!

I cant say for certain that *all* of these companies *only* manufactured silverplate... But, the items that I have of them are.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 3, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Rogers smith, oneida, manning and bowman(may just be marked MB), reed and barton, IS (international silver?), and more!
> 
> I cant say for certain that *all* of these companies *only* manufactured silverplate... But, the items that I have of them are.


Nope. I have sterling flatware made by Rogers, Oneida, Reed & Barton, and International Silver. 

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

Good to know Dave!
Thank you

Did they boldly embrazen them with sterling or 925 on their flatware?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes, they're all clearly marked as sterling, 925, or both.

Sterling Flatware Fashions and Facts is a good site for flatware information.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you again Dave

We really need a thanks button, or +1, or kudos, or... Something


----------



## Grelko (Jan 3, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Yes, they're all clearly marked as sterling, 925, or both.
> 
> Sterling Flatware Fashions and Facts is a good site for flatware information.
> 
> Dave



Definitely good to know, thank you for the updated information


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 8, 2017)

That looks more like pewter to me than sterling or plate. Of course for identification, actually holding it in your hand is 95%. 

Try to squeeze it around the rim, if it moves freely, it's pewter.

My reasoning is the engraving, the richness of the patina and the handles. That's deep engraving for anything silver...and the depth of the engraving also indicates that that's thick silver for anything silver.


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 9, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> That looks more like pewter to me than sterling or plate. Of course for identification, actually holding it in your hand is 95%.
> 
> Try to squeeze it around the rim, if it moves freely, it's pewter.
> 
> My reasoning is the engraving, the richness of the patina and the handles. That's deep engraving for anything silver...and the depth of the engraving also indicates that that's thick silver for anything silver.


Nice catch! Now that I Google "WR pewter 922", I got info that says "WR" with a crown means something was made to the pre-Imperial William III standard. http://gaukartifact.com/2013/02/28/pewterers-marks/

The WR would correspond to William Rex (King William). It's possible you're looking at a pseudo-hallmark and a catalogue number. Possibly


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 10, 2017)

Good googling! I tried to google it but found nothing, I was just going by feel.

I've bought and sold a lot of pewter over the years. 

I just wish I had the same skills with silver. To me, everything is plated! It's just been an assumption.


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 10, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> I just wish I had the same skills with silver. To me, everything is plated! It's just been an assumption.


Especially since the seller gets grumpy if you file into their piece and put a drop of Schwerter's on it :lol:


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 10, 2017)

Slip and fall with your keys in the same hand....just make sure one of those keys is sharp enough to hit base metal. 

They'll be so caught up in the commotion that they won't notice you drop the shwerters!


----------

